# Oakly's Flying Lesson



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Taught Oakly how to fly yesterday on our outing









You can see how he maintains his attitude using his ears as ailerons



























Here he has deployed the speed brakes as he is coming in for a landing.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

blooming eck Rob, I've been trying to get pics of Tom like that for years, they're very good !! and the Oak sure can fly..........woohoooo just look at him go


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL, you can almost see the G-force pulling his face back in that last pic!

Not a paw on the ground in any pic :

Thanks for letting us 'Fly Oakly Airlines' today, Rob!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, Rob's having fun with his new camera ... and so are WE!  

I expect to see many, many, MANY more pictures!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll vote for the first pic as "best of the series." Fantastic! The Canon is workin' good!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

his flight pattern is just beautiful...textbook.

Great rudder control, seems to be off a little on landing but his front head flap is compensating. 

How are you getting him to run at you like that?


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh! You're supposed to have your tongue sticking out in order to fly!!!  Cute cute cute.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOVE THEM LOL. I bet he had fun running, sorry, flying at you?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I am LOVING Robs new camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, that's a wonderful series of Oak high in the sky The first one is spectacular.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Your new camera is amazing. Love the pics, I'm so jealous. Of coarse talented and photogenic models are probably the key. Keep them coming please.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, those are some awesome shots! I love your new camera - can you share what brand/model it is? 

kris


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They both check in with me all the time during walks. If I stop on the trail and get down on one knee they will come charging at me. With this camera I was able to get all of these shots in just a couple of passes by zooming out as he was coming at me.



Noey said:


> How are you getting him to run at you like that?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

zeke11 said:


> Wow, those are some awesome shots! I love your new camera - can you share what brand/model it is?
> 
> kris


It is a Canon EOS 50D with 18-200MM IS lens.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How does he get them to run at him...Oakly n Caue both know he has a treat pocket!!  Up, UP, and Away, Fly Oakly Air...I like that!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like Oak had an excellent flight......great pictures!!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I love these pics! Oakly's having so much fun! I'm jealous of all that snow.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wowww, great photos. These are not the easiest shots. Take a bow Rob. :appl:
Stunning photography.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Oakly ,you are such a good student.I am sure dad gave you personal examples,before letting you fly! I am loving Robs camera too.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Superdog!! Go Oakly!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures! Great actions shots! Oakly looks like he is flying high...thanks for sharing. Keep them coming....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Look at him go! Super Oakly!  He looks so happy!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great air time Oakly. Looks like the new camera is doing a great job catching the action shots.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love flying Oakly...more pictures please.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I am LOVING Robs new camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto that!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We definitely need more action pictures! They are fantastic!


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm loving the camera, and Oakley's definatley loving that air time !


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW...great action shots. I am thinking I should have gone with a Canon vs a Nikon. Those are amazingly clear shots!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Ditto that!!!


I agree...these photos are awesome Rob.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> I agree...these photos are awesome Rob.


Thanks Pat.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

He looks like he has taken to flying quite well. Great pics!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Love it, love it, it love it! Great job Rob!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Just great!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pictures! Oakly looks like he enjoys flying!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm lovin' these photos, Rob!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Who Needs Those Ol' Reindeer Anyway?*

Hey, I think we can get Santa to take Oakly and Ranger as part of his sled crew next Christmas!! Ranger makes some stunning landings and he can learn the take-off technique from Oakly...look out Rudolph!
Loved the pics, thanks!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

What great pics! Way to fly!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's quite some disdain for gravity.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the first picture!! I think you're definitely getting the hang of the new camera!


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

*Cool love it*

Cool love it


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

REALLY LOVE your new camera! Not sure which pic is my favorite...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Just super photo's of the super Oakly!! Rob your pups have just got it made!


----------



## Spoke (Nov 4, 2009)

*Makes me happy*

That must be what pure joy looks like. Thank you for the pictures


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What wonderful pictures of Oakly. That beauty can really fly


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Hahaha those pics are so cute!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful subjects + amazing camera = beautifully amazing shots!  Great pics, LOVE the last one!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Great shots! Especially the first one! You got the same camera that I have 

I wish Champ would run like that, but now that he's middle aged (7) he's not as active.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, those are some really good shots! Love the funny ears pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Champ said:


> Great shots! Especially the first one! You got the same camera that I have
> 
> I wish Champ would run like that, but now that he's middle aged (7) he's not as active.


I love the shots you get. Glad I got the same camera. I've posted a few threads from my new toy. You should check them out.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Oakly, I like your ears when you fly!


----------

